# New born foal is really sick



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Last Friday Ranger stopped nursing and got a little listless. The following moring he was so weak that he could not get himself up and he felt warm to the touch. I cooled him off with the water hose and called the veterinarian. He came out and injected some antibiotics and checked him out. Thought made he had an intestinal blockage due to being dehydrated. Had to give the poor fella an enima. He was not happy about that. frown 

The next day he got worse and I had to come and lift him up on his feet and try to get him to nurse. At this point, Mom was so bagged up and overfull that she was pretty sore and bit Ranger whenever he tried to nurse. Kicked me in the knee while I held her from the front with her halter. Not a good situation. I got him to eat a little sweet feed and drink some water...........well a lot of water (about 2 quarts) and he seemed to feel better and got up to nurse. This time Mom let him. Came back later that night and he was still up on his feet and nursing strong. 

The following morning, I arrived expecting Ranger to be his more his normal self, only to find him on the ground in a heap. He had not nursed all night and was VERY weak. Took me almost an hour to get him on his feet and when he got on all fours; he was shaking and could barely keep his balance. Helped him over to Mom and he nursed. I made a nice hay bed for him which he immediately flopped in after he nurse. Called the vet. and he could not get to me until 06:30 pm. This time the vet was really concerned and injected a lot more antibotics and gave me a 3 day course of antibiotics to inject Ranger with. We got Ranger on his feet again and he was really stiff and rigid with very poor balance. The vet was sure he had a some kind of a bad infection. To be on the safe side, the vet wanted to get some mineral oil in Ranger's gut to make sure his system was not blocked. Boy! He was REALLY unhappy about having a tube pushed down his throat and having a quart and a half of mineral oil pumped into this stomach. Then came another water enima. He was just as unhappy about the 2nd as he was about the 1st. After being stuck, poked, and prodded; he nursed a good bit and flopped back in the hay pile. 

Went back to check on Ranger around 10:30 pm after I got back from my daughter's softball game and he was gone! Could not find him. Mom was raising hell, kicking her feet up and bucking and running back and forth. I was fearing the worst. I got the light out of my truck and searched the field and finally found him laying on the ground all the way at the end of the field all by himself. He was still really weak and could not get himself up. Just laying there squealing for me to help him. You would not believe how heavy a 3 week old foal is! :duh: I was barely able to get him on his feet and walked him back to Mom. My back is killing me!  

Anyhow, this moring about 06:30 am; I checked on him and he was still laying down where I left him last night. I injected him with a syringe of ampacilin. He got up much easier and seemed to have a little more life in him. Threw my back out again this morning getting him up. Started squealing for Mom as soon as I got him up. He seems better this morning anyhow. 

It is amazing how you get attached to these little guys. For some reason he prefers to hang around with me an trusts me implicitly...... almost like a little child. It is tough trying to figure out what is wrong with them as you can't ask them and Mom can't tell you what she knows. For now Ranger seems to be improving. I check on him about every 3 hours. Any suggestions or ideas from any of you guys who have some experience with horses would be VERY much appreciated.


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*A little bit simular*

Had kind of a simular cituation. Our colt didn't get colostrum. He got sick really quick. I gave him Gentamicin twice a day. It is really expensive, very strong you can burn his kidney's up with it but it works. Make sure you talk to your Vet or find a differient one.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The next course of antibiotic I have to inject him with for the next 3 days is gentamicin. At this point I think he needs something really strong. I think if I had not come back last night to get him up on his feet, he would be dead this morning. I'll ask the vet about the gentamicin. Thanks for the heads up by the way!


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*gentamicin*

Keep in mind that I am not a Vet. I used to run cattle (790 head) for a Vet from Pahuska. I had access to some very good antibiotics. We had called in a Vet that specialized in large animals. She ask me what kind of Antibotics I had and I told her that I had some gentamicin. She said that that was great that it was originally developed for infants with pnumonia. It is really expensive. I bet they charge over $200 per shot in a hospital. I don't want to get your hopes up too much. My colt was able to turn the corner. It took him a long time. I gave the shots intramuscarly in the back of the leg and butt. I tried to rotate the spot cause I felt bad sticking him twice a day. I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

You are doing the best humanly possible - I really applaude all the hard work and efforts - I can imagine how attached they can get with you and vice versa - I would be the same way

I wish you and the animals all the best - my moneys on you all coming out fine in the end :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

My suggestion is pretty basic Randy!! I tiphat To you, your family and your new friend Ranger!!

Keep us updated!

Sincerely,
Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Checked in on him 4 times today. The temp outside is 90 or so. That is NOT helping at all. He gets up as long as I help him up and he is nursing although that is a good sign; I would like to see more piss n' vinegar and fight in him. I injected him with the Gentimicin late this afternoon. He collapsed where his Mom poops and pees so he was covered with mud, poop, and urine. I got covered with it getting him up. Got the hose out and washed him up with my daughter's help. He ate a hand full of sweet feed, nursed 3 times and flopped back in the hay pile. I'll check on him again tonight and get him up to nurse for the night and get him to bed. He is getting accustomed to me coming for him every few hours and start squealing for me when he hears me drive up. Hopefully I'll have much better news tomorrow morning.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Decided to go and check on Ranger one last time late tonight with my daughter. He is MUCH improved, I am so happy to report but he is not out of the woods yet. We still had to help him up but he stayed up for an hour and nursed a LOT. Mom is not helping and being tempermental. I had to hold her in place in order for Ranger to nurse but I'll take success any way it comes!   He was more his old self as he enjoyed us scatching his rump and neck which he signifies he likes by bobbing his head up and down. I will report back on how he is doing in the morning. I will give him the 2nd injection of Gentimicin then.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Total reversal. Ranger was on his death bed all day. But finally ate some food and nursed this afternoon late. I called the vet and he came out and he gave Ranger 50/50 which is a huge improvement from this morning and afternoon. We are going to double up on his Gentimicin doses and give them twice a day instead of once a day. The vet thinks he is roller coaster riding up and down between doses. Maybe twice a day will work better. I also changed his feed to the pellets and he got some Probios and electrolites.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm a bit confused! Are you a wee bit more optomistic now??


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Cautiously optimistic. Around lunch today I was afraid he was going to die. He was in real bad shape. Couldn't even pick up his head or get up to pee.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Damn it I really want that little guy to make it - let me know if
you need anything ($$) or whatever you think

Do they do blood work on horses? I would hope the vet actually knows what exactly is happening rather than guessing....Im sure he knows -

hoping for the best

Duc


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree with Duc

After reading the story on the little guy I'm out here praying for him too. Sure hope he pulls through.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Randy, this has touched all of us. We all are waiting and helping to the best of our earthly existance!!

Ranger, Get your butt up, We have Important sh$t to do boy!!army arty:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just got back from giving him a 2nd shot of Gentimicin today. He was squealing for me as soon as I walked up to him. He needed some help up but he stayed up and wanted to hang out with Mom. He ate some feed and nursed a bit and decided he wanted to be on his own with Mom. A good sign I think. We'll see how he responds to the stepped up doses of antibiotics in the morning. I have to drive into town to pick up more Gentimicin from the vet in the morning, get a hair cut (look like a hippie!)   , and get bent over at the diesel fuel pump.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Glad to hear it!!

"(look like a hippie!) " Typical WO fashion!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey guys........ thanks for the kind thoughts. This has been somewhat of a stressful ordeal not to mention time consuming and exhausting. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers as I am sure Ranger does as well.


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*two doses*

Glad to hear he's doing better. As I recall I gave my colt two doses for 5 days. Check with your vet. I would see results really fast but it does wear off. I think the two shots take him off of the roller coaster ride and let him fight off the infection better.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Chief, let me know if I can do anything for you. I agree with Ducati amd the rest! Can I help with sending some supplies or $$ to offset your bills? I am glad to help and you obviously have plenty willing to help around here!

Email or call me ASAP.
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy, I got your message. Sorry about the delay calling back. I have been up at the barn working with the poor fella and keeping the flys off of him or on the phone with the vet. I have got to run into town and pick up more Gentimicin as soon as my back gets to where I can sit in the truck. :dazed: I hurt my back bad this morning lifting him up on his legs, but he nursed good and I got some electrolites in him. I'll give you a call.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I hope Ranger is "feeling his oats" soon. I worked around horses for 3 years and I can't think of anything to do that you already haven't done. Best of luck getting the little guy back on his feet and get yourself one of those wide elastic back braces like the guys at Home Depot wear. They help my back a fair amount.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Joe! I appreciate your thoughts and kind words. We doubled up on his Gentamicin and I started feed him the pellet horse feed which is already ground up and easy for him to digest. I am also standing watch over Mom and making her nurse him until he if full. He seems to be holding his own for now.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Still keeping a vigil and crossing fingers for you guys

I read a thread somewhere where somebody used their FEL to lift up a full grown horse who had trouble getting up because of age and such. I think they used a harness of sorts and the horse trusted the person enough that it wasnt a problem...a very moving thread to say the least

Thinking a little in a smaller scale, maybe a ceiling hoist with some basic mechanical leverage to help you lift him - That little guy is over a hundred pounds already? maybe more ? its the awkwardness that will get you every time


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Being the ever optimist that I am I feel much more positive about our new foster friend Ranger!! In no short measure due to your care and vigilance!!!tiphat 

BUT:: Are you still looking like a self-proclaimed HIPPIE??? Haircut??:bigusa: Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Chief is back in form sportin' a "High N Tight" with a taper and a shaved neck. I can't stand all that hair on the sides bulging out from under my hat. Wish I could get that hair on top to do that!   Now my work hat fits and stays on good! 

Just got back from checking on Ranger and he seems a little better but he is stll VERY sick and weak. Gave him his injection for the night. He has been nursing real good but can stand only for brief periods. We'll see how he is doing in the morning.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

On both counts I'm proud for you both!!

Good night all!


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Did I miss something here or is Chief leaving us in suspense? Sure hope the little guy is doing better!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - me too! Can websites have a mascot?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

H#ll of an idea Fordfarm. Of course our resident old :bouncy: would have to be willing to share


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Near Disaster*

Sorry to keep everyone in suspence guys. Disaster struck Friday morning. We had a HEAVY down pour thunderstorm; like 3 inches of rain in less than 45 minutes. I was worried that Ranger might be laying out in the open, soaking wet. I went up to the barn in the storm, and the poor fella was laying in about 6 inches of water and he was holding his nose up out of the water to breath squealing form me to help him. He had very nearly drown and was on his last bit of strength. 

I called a neighbor to come and help me move him before I left so I sat in the mud, slop, and water with Ranger with his head in my lap until my neighbor arrived. We had to physically carry him inside the barn up on to dry ground. He could not walk, stand or move his legs. I thought about putting him in the barn before but decided against it since his mother abandoned him. I was afraid she might hurt him in a confind stall. I gave him a shot of Gentimicin and we carried him in the stall, held him up to his mother to nurse until we were all exhausted and covered him up and prayed for the best. 

I came back about 2 hours later and to my shock and surprise; he or the mother had removed the covers and cleaned him up. We lifted him up on his feet and he nursed for about an hour and seemed to be better. 

Left him in a bed of hay and came back 2 hours later and his mother had covered him up completely in the hay pile. He was nice n toasty warm and ready to nurse. We lifted him on his legs and he nursed for about an hour off and on. 

2 hours later I came back with some brown sugar to help get some calories in him for energy which he loved and eat about 1/4 cup of brown sugar. Nurses until he was full and flopped. 

We have been doing this every 2 or 3 hours from about 0700 am until about 12 midnight everyday since he almost drown. 

He is starting to stay up on his feet for about 2 hours at a time and he has started regular poops and urinating well. This was a very welcome sign to see that his organs and systems are working. 

He is even starting to play and nuzzle a little bit after he has nursed. 

We are praying he has turned the corner and now we are trying to get him well enough to stand on his own and get up and feed on his own. He has gotten up one time and nursed himself last night but we had to pick him up and hold him this morning. 

Talk about tugging at your heart strings................. seeing Ranger laying in that water with his nose sticking out squealing for me in the storm. frown I felt horrible that I let him down like that. 

Overall he and Mom are doing much better in the barn and she seems to have taken him back a little at a time. She at least lets him nurse and she seems to be taking a little interest in him again. We'll see how things go. He is like one of my kids at this point.   Small victories and baby steps in recovery are what we are striving for now that we have him stable and doing better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Randy, Ranger is like one of our kids as well, filtered through wet eyes and all!!:cowboy:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

What an emotional up and down roller coaster....mg: 

This little guy is a special one - and he is in the best care possible

Dont beat your self up over the rain - you still have him and thats all that matters...


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up Chief. Sounds like you are doing all possible, you can't be there every moment no matter how much you want to.

No doubt Ranger will make it with you tending him and all the prayers being tossed upwards for him. 

GO RANGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What a story, Chief. I applaud your efforts and your tireless & unselfish dedication to this animal. You are a good man and regardless of anything, you are doing ALL YOU CAN and MORE!
Offer still stands from Jaso22 and myself down here, if you need anything, just let us know. Best wishes and prayers, my friend.

GO RANGER!
:elephant:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ranger seemed to have a bit more energy this moring when I went to feed him. We still had to lift him onto his feet. I have a call in to the Doc with some questions. I noted a funky smell on his breath and I am wondering if Ranger may be diabetic?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Yet another set back*

When I went to get Ranger up yesterday morning; he was in really bad shape. My neighbor and I almost could not lift him up to his feet. When we finally got him up; he was staggering all over the place and collapsed a couple of times trying to nurse. Wouldn't eat any feed and just layed there in a daze. He got even worse a couple of hours later so I called the vet and he was not able to get to him until 18:00 that evening. The vet could see how bad off he was so he changed his medicine from Gentamicin to Naxcel which he said was about the strongest antibiotic he had. He took some blood samples to send off to the lab, injected some selenium and vitamin D, and the 3 of us got Ranger up and held him in place so he could nurse. My wife and daughter helped me get Ranger up to his feet last night for his final feeding of the day and he seemed to be doing better but he has got a long ways to go. 

Ranger was better this morning but he is still VERY VERY sick. He could at least stand on all 4's and nurse this morning once we lifted him to his feet. The vet said he has never seen a foal linger and fight infection this long and live. He said they usually get better or die. I sure hope Ranger is an exception to this and the Naxcel works and gets him out of the woods.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So have any of these blood tests verified he has an infection? Gotta give the little guy credit for fighting so hard, he will probably become some sort of super horse as an adult with the spirit he has. Keep up the good work Chief. If I was closer, I'd be in the mud with you. I did something similar many years ago with an abandoned calf, but he got better within 24 hours which made it a lot easier than what you are going through.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No word from the vet on the blood tests Joe. I am hoping to hear something tomorrow.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Small victories*

I went to check on Ranger this morning about 0630 and he was laying there all bright eyed and bushy tailed, chewing on some hay. He still cannot get up on his own but at least helped us get him up and when he got up; it was "get out or my way!" he made a bee line for Momma and started nursing up a storm. Even ate some sweet feed. Stayed up for about 20 minutes to socialize and then flopped. 

3 hours later, I was able to get him on his feet by myself but it took me 3 attempts. This time he stayed up for almost an hour. Nursed real good, more sweet feed and flopped for a nap.

Took my daughter up around 1500 and we got him on his feet with not too much trouble and he was an eatin', poopin', peein', machine! :thumbsup: Was really starting to show his old personality and stayed up for almost 1 1/2 hours. He is getting very social now. Even tried to eat out of his Momma's feed bucket while she was eating. I think Ranger is trying to rebond with his mother, and Mom seems to be showing some attention but not as much as she should. Ranger is also showing me some piss n' vinegar.  Wants to play a little bit and is show curiosity. 

Around 20:00; final feeding for the day and Ranger tried to get up on his own but needed some help. Still a huge improvement. He looks so much better and seems to be enjoying himself. He was in so much pain and misery before. I am amazed at the improvement he shows in such a short time.

He has caught on to my tricks for distracting him before I stick him with the 20 gauge syringe needle. That has got to hurt! :duh: 

Thank God for small victories............ each one is a blessing!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

To tell you that I'm pleased for both of you would be a classic understatement but to say that fighters are born and not made would be a fact of life and I dare say that you have now found one!!

tiphat


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like Ranger has turned the corner! Let's hope and pray that he continues down the road to recovery! You are to be comended, Chief, for sticking with him through all of this - most would have given up on him a LONG time ago!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Galen. I went to get Ranger up this morning around 0645 and he was all wide eyed and figgety. He got all wired up when he saw me kneel down beside him with the syringe with his medication. He threw a hissy fit when I stuck him. I hate to stick him and try to be as fast and painless as I can but there is no avoiding pain with a 20 gauge needle. :duh: On the other hand, I was really happy to see him throw a hissy fit because that shows he is much more alert and feeling a lot better. He is showing a bit more piss N vinegar as he likes to try and pull off my hat and parks his butt in front of me wanting me to scratch it. He stayed up on his feet the entire time this morning and was still up when I left. He is putting on weight big time and starting to fill out again. I have about 3 or 4 days more of injections to give him and then if he shows me that he can get up and down by himself; I am putting him and Mom out in the pasture. This shoveling out poop and urine soaked hay is getting old fast!  About 5 wheel barrow loads a day to keep the stall nice n clean.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Dang, I'm glad the little feller is doing better. Sounds like he is gaining strength. Keep up the good work and keep doing what you're doing. It appears to be working.
:spinsmile


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thats Great news !! when he is totally out of the woods and all cleaned up and pretty, please take some pictures of the little guy ! he should be the mascot for this site and his picture posted for all to see :spinsmile :spinsmile


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"He is showing a bit more piss N vinegar as he likes to try and pull off my hat and parks his butt in front of me wanting me to scratch it."

Yeah Right!! "pain with a 20 gauge needle." Seems to this :cowboy: That your misinterpreting the word scratch for KISS!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guys, we are holding off passing out the cigars just yet.  Ranger started back sliding this afternoon. He is doing OK but something was just not right. I talked with the vet. and he thinks Ranger may not have gotten any collostrum or something was wrong with what he got. If this is true; this is a very serious situation. A foal not receiving collostrum is tantamount to contracting AIDS. They get their antibodies from the mothers collostrum and they MUST get it within the 1st 3 hours of life or so or they can no longer absorb them. I will talk to the vet about that in the morning. This would account for why he continues to not improve completely and has relapses. For now, Ranger was doing pretty good tonight and was holding his own. I sure hope this is not the case with the collostrum.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I await the the next chapter and if you will permit this personal note? 

Nature knows best!! Regardless of our emotional desires, having said that!! My cigar is at the ready to be lit in celebration of a worthy spirited life that has mesmerized all of us. No matter the length!!

Godspeed!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Last night and this moring he seems to be doing alright but he is still too weak to get up on his own. We changed is medicine to Naxcel and Gentamax twice a day for now and he seems to be holding his own.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Any improvements? Im sure you need a break from all of it but I just wanted to hear another update from the last one (which was positive) to actually get the feeling this little guy beat the odds :spinsmile


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Joe, 

Ranger seems to be holding his own for the time being. The owners took him to a veterinarian horse specialist up in Nolansville. His blood tests came back negative for bacteria but the vet seems to think one of two things is a problem. Either his mother is not producing enough milk for him or he may have a congential birth defect in his liver. They are running more tests to verify. Ranger seemed to be doing pretty good this morning when I helped load him up on the trailer with Mom. 

Been kinda crazy that past day as yet another foal was born last night while we were feeding Ranger. Got to witness the birth and the new foal's first steps. He seemed to have a little problem finding the teat but after things settled down, he found the mark. 3 foals in the space of a month and a half! My daughter and I will have our hands full but it is fun for her and I to do this togther.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Chief

We are all pulling for the little guy so please keep us updated whenever you get a chance. Good luck with all the new foals. I'm sure your daughter is enjoying it too.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am REAL happy to report that Ranger is up on his feet on his own power and downs a half gallon of milk replacer 3 times a day in addition to what Mom supplies. He is still in pretty rough shape but this is a 1,000% improvement for him. 

Come to find out after taking him to another vet that there was nothing wrong with him physically. The 1st vet thought he had an infection. Turns out that Mom was a really poor Mom and was biting and abusing him when he tried to nurse. She would not do this when I was present until I put both of them in the barn stall. The poor little fella was so gun shy about nursing and being bitten or kicked that he just stopped and was slowly starving to death. At first we could not figure out where the HUGE welts were coming from on his rump. After a couple of episodes where she bit and knocked him down; we got clued right in. 

Once the owner and I got wind of what Mom was doing is when the milk replacer came into play and we had a "little one sided discussion with the whip" whenever Mom bite or abused Ranger. Mom still does not like to let him nurse but she understands the math now and lets Ranger nurse without abusing him. 

Both vets and all of us never suspected Mom was treating him like this when we were not around. Hope these notes help someone else out in a similar situation. 

I think I made a friend for life! He is still my little buddy and comes to see me everytime I go to visit. I will be taking care of him for the next month; so I will post from time to time on how he is doing. Thanks for the kind words, suggestions, and support! :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

The pleasure in replying to this post is all mine!! I have had help from my "little buddies" through out my life and as God knows most of them were Blonde!!   

Seriously, I am beyond pleased for you both!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

GREAT news, Chief! Been waiting and praying for news like this to come along! Thanks for the update!


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Great news Chief! You could not have made a better friend!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I am so very glad to hear the good news. Just keep an eye on him whenever he is around Momma.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just wanted to post another follow up. Ranger is doing VERY well and I would estimate that he has put on at least 50 to 75 lbs. He is back to his "ornery" "piss N vinegar self. He is eating a well rounded mix of Mother's milk, milk replacer, hay, oat sweet feed, and grass. His wound where Mom bit him is almost healed up and his baby hair is well on its way to changing. Thanks for the support and help guys! 

I DO NOT EVER want to go through this again! Talk about a stressful ordeal! I am just delighted to see Ranger doing so well now. :tractorsm


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Excellent!!!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Excellent news !! I would have never guessed that the Mom was the cause ...I guess the only thing to do to find out whats going on while you are not there is to have a camera (CCTV) recording the events.....I would suggest that for all those who handle Horses and such....

If you need suggestions as to what is need, I can most definitely assist


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great new Chief!

Of course when you can get the little guy to hold still long enough we must have pictures of our new mascot!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You are an amazing friend to this guy and a total class act, Chief.
To care about something so small with so much kindness, support & consideration shows an amazing wealth of character. Reminds me of my chinese work: Nothing is as gentle as true strength Nothing is as strong as true gentleness 

Andy


----------

